# Mark Ward - "Evaluation of the Work of Charles Surrett on the NKJV"



## B.L. (Jan 7, 2020)

Being a recent convert to the NKJV I've taken an interest in reading critiques/reviews of the translation when I stumble on them and I noticed Mark Ward (author of _Authorized: The Use and Misuse of the King James Bible_) posted an article yesterday engaging the work of Charles Surrett (Ambassador Baptist College) who critiques the NKJV.

I just wanted to post a link to the article for those who might take an interest in it.

https://byfaithweunderstand.com/2020/01/06/an-evaluation-of-the-work-of-charles-surrett/

Have a joyful afternoon.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 7, 2020)

Gary Zeolla, a Byzantine Text advocate (and Calvinistic Baptist) who has produced a translation of the Byz/Majority Text and the Septuagint, has a lot of material on the NKJV, although I probably haven't looked at it in 15 years or so. (The design of his website has remained the same for that amount of time, and perhaps 20 or more.) I couldn't tell you where to find all of the NKJV material on the site. Some of it is in messages he exchanged with Jay P. Green and others. He also has material related to the CT vs MT vs TR issue.

I don't think Ward favors the Byzantine Text. He quotes the ESV in other posts. I think he is maybe from an IFB KJVO background and would prefer most KJV people to use the NKJV than the KJV due to the misconceptions you can get reading the KJV, etc. That said, I'm flabbergasted that he doesn't think the NKJV is a better and more accurate translation than the KJV. (He says the only substantial difference is that they are translated in "two different dialects.") I think most NKJV fans wouldn't hesitate to say that it is and can point to at least a few places (maybe moreso in the OT) where they believe it is more accurate and not simply using more updated language. I think most CT advocates would also say that it is more accurate.

I saw an interview with Ward about his book. I was unimpressed for the most part but I can't remember why. Maybe it was simply that it appeared to be aimed at some of the more ignorant and extreme types of KJV Onlyism and that he wasn't saying anything that I hadn't heard before from White and others.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## B.L. (Jan 7, 2020)

I've only read one of Mark Ward's books. Oddly enough it wasn't on Bible translations, but on whether or not Christians can smoke marijuana. 

However, I've read several articles of his dealing with Bible translations and I appreciate his irenic tone.

Thanks for the tip on Zeolla! I'm going to enjoy seeing what he's written on the NKJV.

Grace and peace to you brother.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 7, 2020)

BLM said:


> I've only read one of Mark Ward's books. Oddly enough it wasn't on Bible translations, but on whether or not Christians can smoke marijuana.
> 
> However, I've read several articles of his dealing with Bible translations and I appreciate his irenic tone.
> 
> ...



He does seem to have an irenic tone. 

What does he say about pot? There seem to be a good many younger (and even middle aged) Christians who don't have an issue with it if it is not illegal. (I'm referring to "recreational" use.) So this is a subject that needs to be addressed.


----------



## Username3000 (Jan 7, 2020)

Pilgrim said:


> What does he say about pot? There seem to be a good many younger (and even middle aged) Christians who don't have an issue with it if it is not illegal. (I'm referring to "recreational" use.)



Pardon?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 7, 2020)

Rutherglen1794 said:


> Pardon?



In post #3 in this thread, BLM said he had read a book by Mark Ward on the subject of whether or not Christians can smoke pot.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 7, 2020)

I see that I actually have the Kindle version of Can I Smoke Pot, having bought it several years ago and promptly forgotten about it. Perhaps I should "dust it off."


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 7, 2020)

Pilgrim said:


> Can I Smoke Pot,"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 7, 2020)

Bill The Baptist said:


>



Well, I guess the idea is that you have to meet the people where they are, especially stoners. 

One of the authors is a graduate of Reformed Theological Seminary. Surely they aren't producing graduates who are incompetent when it comes to English grammar.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 7, 2020)

I have a very high respect for the work of the Trinitarian Bible Society, but wish they would leave their 'King James Only' defence, and support the use of the NKJV.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Edward (Jan 7, 2020)

Pilgrim said:


> I couldn't tell you where to find all of the NKJV material on the site.



Warning: I haven't bothered to look at it, so I don't know if it is appropriate or not, but here's part 1.
https://www.zeolla.org/christian/versions/article/why_nkjv/part_one.htm



Pilgrim said:


> (The design of his website has remained the same for that amount of time, and perhaps 20 or more.)



Better be careful. That's pretty close to the comment that got me in a bit of a mess yesterday. Mine turned out to be a highly divisive comment.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 7, 2020)

Edward said:


> Warning: I haven't bothered to look at it, so I don't know if it is appropriate or not, but here's part 1.
> https://www.zeolla.org/christian/versions/article/why_nkjv/part_one.htm



I'm sure that's one of the series I was thinking of. He also has a newsletter he emails periodically which used to be sent much more frequently than it is now, I think. I think some of what I am remembering was probably in the newsletter. I don't know whether or not all of that makes its way to the site.

EDIT: This is probably the material I was thinking of, at least in part, although I'm sure there are other tidbits about the NKJV elsewhere:

KJV vs. NKJV

Reactions: Like 1


----------

